# Tracing Old Friends



## crissiebanc (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi Can anyone help please' I am trying to trace an ex work mate who I know went to live in La Linea. I have some info, He is called John Armstrong, a Londoner and I know his wife Tarica is Gibraltarian she worked as a teacher in one of the schools on Gib. They had two boys one that was called Charlie. Any suggestions how I could get contact info or get a letter passed on. Data protection is making this difficult.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Have you already tried the usual channels such as Facebook and other networking sites? Also "paginas blancas" - you can type in their name and location??


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Have you already tried the usual channels such as Facebook and other networking sites? Also "paginas blancas" - you can type in their name and location??


Tally!!!

how are you??!!



facebook & paginas blancas were going to be my suggestion but I tried them & drew a blank


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> Tally!!!
> 
> how are you??!!
> 
> ...


Xabbi!! Nice to see you too!! PW said you were having PC probs - glad to see you back and thanks for the early Xmas gifts to all the girls of saucy santas!! I see you've been a good girl, this year!

The only other thing I can suggest is maybe via the wife's name - if continuing the hispanic tradition of not taking the husband's name maybe and continuing with the parents' surnames, try that....??? Or if it's a desperate situation - I just saw a little advert on this forum for tracking down friends and kin online.

xx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Xabbi!! Nice to see you too!! PW said you were having PC probs - glad to see you back and thanks for the early Xmas gifts to all the girls of saucy santas!! I see you've been a good girl, this year!
> 
> The only other thing I can suggest is maybe via the wife's name - if continuing the hispanic tradition of not taking the husband's name maybe and continuing with the parents' surnames, try that....??? Or if it's a desperate situation - I just saw a little advert on this forum for tracking down friends and kin online.
> 
> xx


I'd forgotten she might not have taken her OH's surname


maybe that idea will help the OP more






did you see my original saucy santa?

dd1 said it was too rude for a lady of my advancing years


----------

